# Anodizing



## BioHAZarD (29/11/16)

Hi guys

Anybody that knows about a reputable anodizing company in the Cape Town area?

thanks


----------



## moonunit (29/11/16)

PSA Finishers, but you will wait a while. 

What do you need anodized?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/16)

moonunit said:


> PSA Finishers, but you will wait a while.
> 
> What do you need anodized?
> 
> ...


The entire cloudmaker whiteout SX frame and a bunch of panels


----------



## Daniel (29/11/16)

I'll find out from my knife maker buddies if they know of anyone .....


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I'll find out from my knife maker buddies if they know of anyone .....


Thanks @Daniel


----------



## blujeenz (29/11/16)

BioHAZarD said:


> The entire cloudmaker whiteout SX frame and a bunch of panels


Better make sure its Al and not zinc alloy.

Google found these 2:
Wispeco Anodising (Pty) Ltd
Address: Plantation Rd, Ottery, Cape Town, 7780, South Africa
Phone:+27 21 797 8114

Cape Anodising (Pty) Ltd
Address: Heath Cir, Blackheath, Cape Town, 7581, South Africa
Phone:+27 21 905 1244


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Better make sure its Al and not zinc alloy.
> 
> Google found these 2:
> Wispeco Anodising (Pty) Ltd
> ...



Thanks @blujeenz 

As far as i am aware it is aluminium


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/16)

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks @blujeenz
> 
> As far as i am aware it is aluminium


The biggest worry is whether or not the anodising process with interfre with the magnets. I think they can cover them with rubber cement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

